# [Kaufberatung]Notebook fürs Studium und Spielen



## Jaadoo (13. September 2009)

*[Kaufberatung]Notebook fürs Studium und Spielen*

Ich möchte mir ein Notebook fürs Studium zulegen, dass sich auch fürs spielen eignet.
Dummerweise ist mein Wissen bzgl Notebooks nicht wirklich groß, bin eher so der Desktop-Pc-verfechter und mein Budget ist begrenzt. Sollte so um 600 EUR kosten, notfalls könnte ich auch auf 800 gehen.

Was ich mit dem Gerät machen möchte:
- Spiele zocken (nichts wirklich neues aber Assassins creed sollte zb drin sein)
- MS Office und Internet
- Filme gucken

Denkemal mal ein 15'' Display wäre genau das richtige für mich, mehr ist mir zu groß, da muss ich mich in den Kursen sonst zu sehr strecken um was mitzubekommen 

Wäre toll wenn das Gerät ne Webcam mit integriertem Mikrofon hat, muss aber nicht. Ansonsten hab ich kein Ahnung 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen 

Gruß Jaadoo

PS brauche natürlich ne gewisse Akkuleistung, sonst muss ich ja ständig ne Steckdose suchen 

EDIT: wäre klasse, wenn das gerät kostenlos auf win7 upgegraded werden könnte, wenns raus kommt


Fazit: Ich habe mir am Ende das Samsung r522 Edira gekauft.


----------



## Murxwitz (13. September 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Notebook fürs Studium und Spielen*

bin momentan auch am suchen in dieser Preisklasse
haben 2 in der engeren Auswahl werde aber in nächster Zeit die Augen weiter offen halten

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Notebooks - Acer - Aspire 5738G-654G32MN

und

Notebooks ASUS X61SL-6X129C [Einstiegs-Gamer]

gleiche cpu/gpu aber Ausstattung etwas unterschiedlich


----------



## michelthemaster (13. September 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Notebook fürs Studium und Spielen*

Hallo Jaadoo, was ich dir empfehlen kann, sind Notebooks von Dell, hatte mal einen von denen und war sehr zufrieden, super Qualität und guter Service. Hab aber im Moment ein Notebook von MSI, welches mir auch super gefällt. Spieletauglich ist es in jedem Fall, Mobility Radeon 3850 sei Dank. Hier mal der Link für das Laptop, hat übrigens ein echt gutes Preis\Leistungsverhältniss:

Notebooks MSI Megabook GT735-Z8243SVHP

Gruß

Micha

PS: Hat ne 2MP Webcam, Blutooth, E-Sata (...)


----------



## Arctosa (13. September 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Notebook fürs Studium und Spielen*

Den Shop kann ich dir empfehlen, für deine Ansprüche sollte der reichen
One Notebook D1104 by: One - ONE Shop
du musst halt darauf achten das du Vista noch dazu kaufen musst.


----------



## rebel4life (13. September 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Notebook fürs Studium und Spielen*

Genau, fürs Studium ein Gerät von Acer, Asus oder One und schon springst du vor Freude in die Luft.

Schau dich mal bei Dell, Compaq oder Lenovo um, der Mehrpreis geht nicht nur für den Namen drauf wie viele meinen, sondern für etwas anderes...


----------



## Jaadoo (13. September 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Notebook fürs Studium und Spielen*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Genau, fürs Studium ein Gerät von Acer, Asus oder One und schon springst du vor Freude in die Luft.
> 
> Schau dich mal bei Dell, Compaq oder Lenovo um, der Mehrpreis geht nicht nur für den Namen drauf wie viele meinen, sondern für etwas anderes...



kannst du das mal näher ausführen?


werde mir mal die teile von dell anschauen

wie stehen denn die von hp da?

EDIT hab mal dell und hp geschaut, bei beidem hab ich keine ahnung  ist mehr mhz immer gut? hab mich intel nie wirklich beschäftigt, von daher sagen mir die bezeichnungen garnichts  grakas bin ich mir auch nicht sicher ist ne 8600 gt z.b. besser als ne 4330? etc....

wie gesagt hab ich nicht wirklich ahnung von dem bereich


----------



## Arctosa (14. September 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Notebook fürs Studium und Spielen*



Jaadoo schrieb:


> EDIT hab mal dell und hp geschaut, bei beidem hab ich keine ahnung  ist mehr mhz immer gut? hab mich intel nie wirklich beschäftigt, von daher sagen mir die bezeichnungen garnichts  grakas bin ich mir auch nicht sicher ist ne 8600 gt z.b. besser als ne 4330? etc....
> 
> wie gesagt hab ich nicht wirklich ahnung von dem bereich


Notebookcheck: Welche Spiele laufen auf Notebook Grafikkarten flüssig? hier sind Benchmarks aller aktuellen Notebook Grakas gelistet und es lässt sich relativ gut vergleichen.


----------



## Herbboy (14. September 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Notebook fürs Studium und Spielen*

zB ein samsung edira oder satin is zur zeit für ca. 700€ ziemlich das beste, wenn du auch mal gamen willst und nicht für das geld ein völlig spieleuntaugliches business/officebook kaufen willst, was dann halt logischerweise qualtativ besser wäre - sonst wären ja leute wie rebel TOTAL dämlich, wenn sie für das gleiche geld zB ein lenovo kaufen und absichtlich weniger leistung in kauf nähmen...


----------



## feivel (14. September 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Notebook fürs Studium und Spielen*

also ein onenotebook würde ich selbst aus spargründen nicht für ein studium empfehlen...


----------



## Jaadoo (14. September 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Notebook fürs Studium und Spielen*

@Arctosa erstmal danke, jetzt hab ich da wenigstens nen minimalen überblick, z.b. das die 9600gt wohl nicht mehr wirklich so toll ist 

werd wohl mal zu saturn oder so gehen und da mal auch nachfragen, weil das angebot an notebooks ist einfach zu groß, hb da überhaupt keinen überblick. insbesondere in bezug auf die kombination der verschiedenen komponenten.

würde mich über weitere vorschläge etc natürlich seh freuen.


----------



## Jaadoo (14. September 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Notebook fürs Studium und Spielen*

also das Notebooks ASUS X61SL-6X129C [Einstiegs-Gamer] klingt ja ganz nett, aber die cpu scheint mir etwas schwach zu sein (assassins creed hat ja 2,2 ghz empfohlen, von daher...).

was haltet ihr denn hiervon:
HP Pavilion dv5-1253eg Entertainment Notebook-PC (NG136EA) Spezifikationen - HP Privatanwender Produkte


oder was mit dem, gehts damit auch?
http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/de/de/ho/WF06b/321957-321957-3329744-64354-64354-3744212-3924914.html


----------



## Jaadoo (14. September 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Notebook fürs Studium und Spielen*

Mal ne Frage bzgl der Akkulaufzeit: Was ist denn eine Gute Laufzeit?
Also fürs Studium brauch ich ja mind eine von 3 Std denke ich mal. Die drei Stunden sind dann aber halt auch vermutlich nur MSOffice und vllt noch etwas Internet, könnte auch mal nen Video von utube oder so sein, nicht alle Vorlesungen sind ja wirklich fesselnd oder ziehen sich auch mal unnötig hin


----------



## Intelfan (14. September 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Notebook fürs Studium und Spielen*

Was habt ihr eig mit ASUS? Ich habe nie Probleme damit gehabt und das ist mein 3. ASUS... und sie waren top verarbeitet... Na ja jeder macht ja andere erfahrungen und hat andere anforderungen...

Also ich schließ mich an, die hier empfohlenen Laps sind schon i.O. ich kann assasins creeed auch mit meinem 530euro laptop (siehe sig) spielen...

MFG
Intelfan


----------



## rebel4life (14. September 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Notebook fürs Studium und Spielen*

Die Schwester eines Kumpels hat sich vor nem Jahr nen Asus fürs Studium gekauft. Das erste 3/4 Jahr war das Teil immer 3-4 Wochen in der Reperatur, dann ging der mal ein bis zwei Tage und dann durfte man das Teil wieder einschicken. Verarbeitung war auch bescheiden, das Touchpad war ein Albtraum.


----------



## Intelfan (14. September 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Notebook fürs Studium und Spielen*

Also das kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen. Ich bin eig immer sehr kritisch, was so etwas angeht und selbst wenn ich mich anstrenge finde ich nur zwei (sehr) winzige kritikpunkte, und das wäre a) die klavierlackoptik auf dem deckel und b) die etwas leichtgängigen schaniere des displays...
Aber das steht hier ja net zur diskussion.

Mit der Akuleistung is das so ne sache, das kann man nach aussen nur durchs ansehen net sehen. Kommt auch auf die energiesparoptionen an. Es gibt z.B. LAptops, die einen recht guten grafikchip haben und einen zweiten sparsamen im chipsatz integrierten, der wesentlich sparsamer ist. also spontan sag ich das die meisten geräte 2 stunden durchhalten. Sie können auch besser oder schlechter sein, so genau kann ich das net beurteilen, meiner hält 2 1/2 stunden..

MFG Intelfan


----------



## Herbboy (14. September 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Notebook fürs Studium und Spielen*



Jaadoo schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage bzgl der Akkulaufzeit: Was ist denn eine Gute Laufzeit?
> Also fürs Studium brauch ich ja mind eine von 3 Std denke ich mal. Die drei Stunden sind dann aber halt auch vermutlich nur MSOffice und vllt noch etwas Internet


 das von mir schon genannte samsung hat bis zu 5std akkulaufzeit. in der praxis dürften das dann schon so 3-4 std "office" sein. UND es is für den preis wie ich ebenfalls schonmal sagt so ziemich das optimum, wenn man auch mal gamen will. 





> könnte auch mal nen Video von utube oder so sein, nicht alle Vorlesungen sind ja wirklich fesselnd oder ziehen sich auch mal unnötig hin


 du wirst - außer die dozenten fordern auch für die vorlesungen/seminare ein laptop - ganz sicher *niemals* an der uni 3 std. oder länger mit nem notebook arbeiten wollen. in ner vorlesung erst recht nicht, was wilst du da bitte mit nem notebook? alles außer text schreibst du per hand viel schneller und besser mit, erst recht kleine skizzen/tabellen, und du prägst es dir auch besser ein, weil du dich nur aufs schreiben konzentierst. und vor allem: du nervst deine nachbarn nicht mit dem blöden klackern der tastatur...

und vorlesungen, wo du lieber youtube schaust, solltest du erst gar nicht besuchen. das nervt ebenfalls nur die anderen, die wirklich mithören WOLLEN, wenn da irgendwelche leute flüstern oder gar kichernd "dünpfiff fressender affe.flv" anschauen... 

und wenn man dann mal ab und an ne vorlesung nachbereitet oder so, findet sich auch irgendwo ne steckdose...

beliebter spruch an der uni inzwischen: woran erkennt man ein erstsemester? am laptop unterm arm...  


und @asus: kann man pauschal nicht sagen, ich kenn auch leute, die mal ein beschissen verarbeitetes lenovo hatten. deswegen kann man noch lange nicht auf den hersteller allgemein schließen, und zudem sind viele dinge für viele leute auch wurscht, zB touchpad is mir egal, da ich immer ne kleine maus mitnehmen würde, und falls ich doch mal das TP benutzen muss, nehm ich das lieber in kauf als dass ich STÄNDIG fürs gleiche geld mit einem viel schwächeren book leben muss. 

asus hat halt im schnitt eher "consumer"produkte, daher isses so, dass die im schnitt halt schlechter verarbeitet sind als businessbooks, was aber noch lange nicht heißt, dass es unweigerlich zu problemen kommen muss... das muss man seber halt abwägen. zB lenovo kostet ja nicht aus spaß bei gleicher leistung idR ein gutes stück mehr.


----------



## Jaadoo (15. September 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Notebook fürs Studium und Spielen*

Hatte ja schon das Vergnügen mit Studium anzufangen, nur damit ich dann rausgezogen werde....

Und zumindestens damal waren immer notebooks draussen, sofern vorhanden 
ist klar, dass man die Klappe hält, damit Leute noch was verstehen können, aber ich hatte mich in bestimmten Kursen wieso schon nach ganz hinten verzogen, weil ich Phasenweise immer wieder nichts zu tun hatte, bzw mich gelangweilt hatte. mag jetzt arrogant klingen, aber war nunmal so, wenn auch nur in einigen wenigen Kursen.
Hab dann immer musik gehört, aber mitm notebook, könnte man der Musik z.b. noch nen video spendieren. hab dabei natürlich immer darauf geachtet, dass es niemanden stört, wie schon erwähnt wurde, wollen einige ja alles mitbekommen.

aber um wieder zum eigentlichem thema zurückzukommen:
kann mir mal jemand mal den unterschied zwischen dem edira und dem satin von samsung aufzeigen, bin scheinbar unfähig ihn zu erkennen
finde die schon sehr verlockend, grafikmäßig spitze, akkulaufzeit super, nur die CPU find ich etwas schwach, weiß nicht ob die für assassins creed reichen tut


----------



## Herbboy (15. September 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Notebook fürs Studium und Spielen*

es gibt scheinbar keinen unterschied beim satin und edira  vlt. sind es minimale designunterschiede, oder samsung hat das umbenannt - keine ahnung... 

und die CPU reicht IMHO gut aus, denn so doll is die graka nicht, als dass die CPU ein prob wäre. ein spiel, dass wirklich ne bessere dualcore-CPU dringend benötigt, würde wohl auch ne bessere graka brauchen. ne 4650 is grad mal mit ca. ner desktop 3650 oder 9500 GT vergleichbar, und da würde man ja auch nicht sagen, dass da ne 2x3GHz dualcore nötig wäre... ne T6400 is zudem besser als eine "ältere" dualcore mit gleichviel MHz. ebenso is der T6400 stärker als zB ein desktop E4400 mit gleichviel MHz. 

klar, es gibt vlt. ausnahmen bei manchen spielen, aber da isses dann sogar eher so, dass man sogar nen quad bräuchte (GTA4), und da wird es erst recht noch mehr ausnahmen geben, wo die grafikkarte eher das problem is.

oder braucht assasins creed ne startek CPU, wäre aber mit ner 9500GT / 3650 locker zufrieden? ^^


----------



## derLordselbst (15. September 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Notebook fürs Studium und Spielen*

Ich möchte noch einen Alternativ-Vorschlag einwerfen, der sich aber bewusst nicht an Deine Vorgaben hält.

Ich bezweifle nämlich stark, dass sich die Anforderungen eines Studenten-Notebooks mit der Anforderung, vernünftig spielen zu können, ohne extrem hohe Ausgaben umsetzen lassen.

Mein Vorschlag ist das hier:

Notebooks Acer TravelMate 8471 Timeline*Preis-Hit*

*Das ist nicht spieletauglich!*


*Aber es ist:*
Auch mit Bus und Fahrrad transportierbar (unter 2 kg und passt in jeden Rucksack)
Kann während einer Vorlesung auch weit weg vom Fensterplatz den ganzen Tag gebraucht werden (8 Stunden Akku-Laufzeit)
..und auch am Fensterplatz, wenn die Sonne scheint genutzt werden oder wenn man mal kein dunkles Oberteil trägt (mattes, helles Display)
Flott auch bei mehreren Anwendungen (Dualcore, 2GB RAM)
Günstig für die Gewichtsklasse (das Betriebssystem kommt noch dazu, Windows 7 erkennt die ganze Hardware)
auch bei hohen Ansprüchen am Heimarbeitsplatz nutzbar (Dockingstation zu kaufen, daher problemlos mit externen Monitor, Tastatur, Maus und Drucker zu nutzen)


Alle GAMER-Notebooks, die ich kenne, haben ein spiegelndes Display und eine lächerliche Akku-Laufzeit und wiegen deutlich über drei Kilo. Die leichteren und mit längerer Akkulaufzeit gesegneten sind wiederum zu langsam, um neuere Spiele auch nur antesten zu können.

Dann sollte man lieber konsequent sein, und direkt einen Desktop-PC aufbauen. Da bekommt man für 800,- Euro etwas Spieletaugliches, samt Monitor und Tastatur.

Alle Studenten, ,die ich kenne und alle Außendienstler aus meiner Firma mit einem Notebook über 14,1 Zoll und 2kg nehmen ihre Notebooks nur in Ausnahmefällen mit, wenn sie vor die Tür gehen, auch wenn sie einen Dienstwagen vor der Tür stehen haben.

Spiegelnde Displays sind so nachteilig, wenn man sich seinen Arbeitsplatz nicht immer selbst aussuchen kann, dass wir deswegen ein paar Notebooks ausmustern musten, die direkt bei Gründung unserer Firma vom Geschäftsführer besorgt wurden, obwohl sie ansonsten noch funzen.


----------



## Jaadoo (15. September 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Notebook fürs Studium und Spielen*

es stimmt schon, dass fürs Studium es vllt besser wäre, einfach nur auf akkulaufzeit zu achten, aber dann würde ich z. B. nie soviel Geld investieren eher so 400 EUR, max 500. Einfach weil es mir für die restlichen Bereiche meines Lebens nichts bringen würde.

So kann ich halt auch mal etwas zocken, wenn z. B. ne Vorlesung mittendrin ausfallen sollte oder wenn ich halt mal verreise könnte ich es dann halt im Zug nutzen.

Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielen würde, wär die wahl für mich nicht schwer, da wäre es eindeutig ein apple, aber leider ist es bei mir finanziel ziemlich eng...

also nen Bekannter kann z. B. AC1 aufm dv5-1100 von HP spielen, der at nen 3450 Grafikchip und nen AMD Turion™ X2 Dual-Core Mobile Prozessor RM-72
ich glaube der T6400 ist etwas besser bin mir aber nicht sicher.

@Herbboy schön das Du auch keinen Unterschied erkennen kannst, dachte schon ich bin blöde. 

Werde mal morgen oder übermorgen schauen ob ich bei Saturn so nen Samsung zu Gesicht bekomme, um den mal besser begutahten zu können. Momentan reizt der mich nämlich am meisten, gute Laufzeit, vernünftige Leistung und nicht allzu teuer. Negativpunkt ist natürlich das spiegelnde Display, aber das scheint ja momentan leider so nen Trend zu sein...


----------



## Herbboy (15. September 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Notebook fürs Studium und Spielen*

klar, wenn es nicht ums geld ginge, könnte man auch ein spieltaugliches 12-14zoll suchen... 

aber das samsung HAT ja ne gute akkulaufzeit mit ca. 4-5std. das reicht selbst für lern-fetischisten mehr als aus, zumal es an unis unglaublicherweise sogar steckdosen geben soll ^^ schwer is das samsung für seine größe auch nicht, wiegt halt ca. ne 0,5l-colaflasche mehr. die hat "man" auch mal so oder so zusätzlich im rucksack  und selbst in einen standard-"daypack"-rucksack mit 25l wie dieser hier: Deuter - Rucksack / Daybag - GOGO - 25 L: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit passt so ein moderner 15,4er locker rein, plus schreibblock und 2-3 bücher und maus usw. - wo ein DIN A4 aktenordner noch mitreinpasst, da passt auch so ein notebook rein.


wegen des displays: matt gibt es an sich nur bei "office"books. das mit dem spiegeln is aber auch wirklich nicht so schlimm, das is an sich nur wirklich störend, wenn es in der umgebung wirklich SEHR hell is oder zB alles dunkel, aber ein blankes helles licht strahlt genau auf das display. so wie man es vlt. auch von nem röhrenTV kennt, wenn grad ne dunkle szene läuft. wenn man das notebook oft draußen benutzen muss, dann wär es ärgerlich. oder wenn man nen festen arbeitsplatz mit direkter sonneneinstrahlung hat. 

aber im großen und ganzen ist es völlig o.k, außer man achtet ganz bewußt drauf und "will", dass es einen stört  man kann zB ein leichtes spiegeln mit den augen scharfstellen, wenn man will - und dann stört es einen halt. genau wie man bei ner verregneten fensterscheibe nicht rausgucken kann, WENN man die tropfen auf der scheibe mit den augen fixiert...


----------



## Jaadoo (16. September 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Notebook fürs Studium und Spielen*

was haltet ihr denn von dem hier:
Notebooks ASUS X5DAB-SX070C [Multimedia-Knaller II]

scheint ganz ok zu sein, mein ihr der reicht für AC1?
einziger nachteil der mir sofort ins auge schoss, war der nummernblock, der verkleinert nur den rest der tastatur ohne großen vorteil zu bringen

EDIT: weiteren schwerwiegenderen nachteil gefunden, der Vram ist nur ddr2


----------



## Herbboy (16. September 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Notebook fürs Studium und Spielen*

das ist maximal halb so stark wie das samsung edira / satin. ob es für AC aber vlt. noch reicht, kann ich nicht sagen. crysis auf LOW in 1024x768 käme das auf ca. 30-40FPS.


btw: das samsung satin gibt es bei hardwareversand.de inzwischen für 640€: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung R522-Aura T6400 Satin allerdings zur zeit wohl schwer lieferbar


----------



## Carvahall (16. September 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Notebook fürs Studium und Spielen*

Ich hab mal gehört dass beim r522 die Cpu verlötet ist.
STIMMT DAS??


----------



## rebel4life (16. September 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Notebook fürs Studium und Spielen*

Ja und? Dann nimm halt ne ordentliche Heißluftstation und entsprechendes Werkzeug und löte die CPU aus.


----------



## Carvahall (16. September 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Notebook fürs Studium und Spielen*

Ich hab mal gehört dass beim r522 die Cpu verlötet ist.
STIMMT DAS??


----------



## Herbboy (16. September 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Notebook fürs Studium und Spielen*

ob es stimmt weiß ich nicht, aber dass bei dem samsung edira die CPU verlötet is, hab ich schon öfter gehört. vlt. wäre die kühlung für ne bessere CPU auch eh nicht ausgelegt.


----------



## Murxwitz (16. September 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Notebook fürs Studium und Spielen*

das samsung hört sich doch recht gut an
nur eine Frage dazu: lohnt sich wlna -n bei 16mbit internet? oder reicht da 54mbit aus (theoretisch ist klar aber praktisch?)
und würde ein Gerät mit 54mbit die anderen die auf 300mbit laufen stark ausbremsen?

hat: t6400 45nm cpu
hd 4650 recht ordentliche Leistung mit 1gb *G*DDR3
intel pm45 kein gma um die Radeon abzuschalten zum stromsparen
trotzdem biszu 5h laufzeit
4GB ddr2 ram
e-sata
"nur" 2 USB
Gbit-LAN


----------



## Herbboy (17. September 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Notebook fürs Studium und Spielen*

ich bin nicht sicher, aber muss nicht der router entweder draftN oder eben nicht DraftN laufen? wenn ja, dann könnte man nicht mehr von draftN proditieren, sobald man wegen Zb des notebooks das am router eben abstellen muss... ^^ 

für DSL 6k reicht 54mbit in jedem falle, aber keine ahnung, ob man bei 16k alles zu 100% downloaden kann (mal davon abgesehen, dass man überhaupt erstmal so schnelle DLoad-server finden muss)


----------



## euMelBeumel (17. September 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Notebook fürs Studium und Spielen*

Also ein Notebook ohne W-Lan samt n-Standardunterstützung würd ich schon fast als Frechheit empfinden, zumindest wenn es sich nicht um ein "Extrem-abspeck/spar"-Modell handelt. Und nein ein langsames Notebook, dass mit g-Standard läuft bremst nicht die anderen Geräte mit n-Standard aus (es sei denn sie greifen eben auf dieses Gerät zu), denn für LAN ist g-Standard (54Mbit) echt ne Zumutung, aber das ist W-Lan ja sowieso^^

Wegen dem Thema mit der Akkulaufzeit: dann würde ich aber auch zu einem Zulieferer/Hersteller tendieren, wo man den Akku auswechseln kann, und auch potente Modelle kaufen kann (nicht irgend eine 6-Zellen Grütze). Und dieses ganze "bis zu 5 Stunden" ist sowieso immer sehr kritisch zu betrachten, wenn man mal gesehen hat was in so einem Testlauf dann alles an dem Notebook ausgeschaltet wird. Generell kann ich rebel4life nur zustimmen - Dell, Lenovo da biste gut bedient, aber naja je nach Finanzierungsmöglichkeiten/Einsatzgebiet kann man auch zu was anderem greifen, obwohl Dell zB so gut wie jedes Szenario beliefert.


----------



## Zerebo (17. September 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Notebook fürs Studium und Spielen*



Murxwitz schrieb:


> das samsung hört sich doch recht gut an
> nur eine Frage dazu: lohnt sich wlna -n bei 16mbit internet? oder reicht da 54mbit aus (theoretisch ist klar aber praktisch?)
> und würde ein Gerät mit 54mbit die anderen die auf 300mbit laufen stark ausbremsen?
> 
> ...


Klar ich hab Wlan G und kann mit Full Speed bei meiner 20 Mbit Leitung saugen.Voraussetzung ist natürlich das das Signal stark genug ist und auch ob mehrere Geräte da dran hängern oder nicht ist wichtig.


----------



## blanco1984 (18. September 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Notebook fürs Studium und Spielen*

Also das Samsung R522-Aura T6400 Satin hats mir jetzt auch angetang.
Ich kann aber bei Hardwareversand.de nichts finden, wo Sie mir die Upgradefunktion auf Windows 7 anbieten.

Weiss da einer näheres ob die Möglichkeit für mich besteht auf Win7 zu upgraden?


----------



## Jaadoo (18. September 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Notebook fürs Studium und Spielen*

ja, dass geht über Samsung direkt, kostet glaube ich 20 EUR.

was anderes:
Habe gerade gelesen, dass mit Win7 neue Notebook-Modelle rauskommen werden.
Stimmt das? Würde jedenfalls Sinn machen.

Und wenn ich dann für gleiche Geld mehr bekomme, bzw die gleiche Hardware für weniger, dann komm ich auch noch nen Monat ohne Notebook über die Runden.

Vllt kommt dann auch noch was in meiner Preisgrenze, das noch bessere Akkulaufzeiten bietet.


----------



## Herbboy (18. September 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Notebook fürs Studium und Spielen*

natürlich werden auch neue modelle kommen, aber ganz bestimmt nicht WEGEN windows seven... es wird höchstens das ein oder andere modell, das an sich schon auf dem markt wäre, solange zurückgehalten, bis seven dann raus ist. aber wirklich was "neues", so dass nur deswegen sich auf dem markt viel tut, wird das IMHO nicht sein.


und die bis 5std akku beim samsung sind mehr als top, auch wenn es in der praxis dann nur 4 sein sollten. bislang waren 3std das ende aller "träume", außer man nimmt ein extra stromsparende gerät mit onboardgrafik und evtl. sogar stromspar-CPU, die dann natürlich nicht so stark is.


----------

